# Dog attack!!!



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

I free range my chickens.. and we live in the country. We have never had a problem with dogs bothering our chickens... Except for today!! I caught THE dog in action. She killed 3 of my birds; a Polish hen, an Easter Egger, and my favorite.. the Blue Cochin, which was my rooster. All my chickens have become our pets. They all are docile, gentle, and sweet! I chased the dog off our property and gathered the rest of the chickens and locked them up in the coop. I talked to all the neighbors and this dog belongs to no one.. Hmm? I called the local dog warden and all he suggests I do is to call him again if I see THE dog again. It has been pretty upsetting.. especially to see feathers all over our yard. The dog did not even bother to eat them.. she killed them for the fun of it! I am so dissapointed and sad about this!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. Hopefully they will catch the dog.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's awful! So for your loss. To people that are not chicken lovers, they do not understand the bond these feathered friends can have with us.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

This can be a learning experience about effective free ranging and can serve to let you see where changes can be made to insure your flock is better protected on range in the future. It's a wake up call...please don't waste it. Losing birds to something like that is tough, heart rending even, but it can make your flock management efforts stronger if you make some changes.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Our dog killed several when we first got them. Not fun. Hope you are able to catch the dog, would not be a fan of stray dogs killing animals esp. if there are small kids around.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

I went looking around the neighborhood again today.. no luck finding the dog:-(
My husband made a nice chicken tractor a few months ago and we decided to start using it again. He just has to add wheels to it for me to move around because it's too heavy. It's unfortunate because they love walking free range in the yard... and they are beautiful to watch in the yard. they always come running to me when I call. I plan to buy chicks in the spring to make up for what was lost and to help even out our egg production for the following year.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

backyardFarming said:


> I went looking around the neighborhood again today.. no luck finding the dog:-( My husband made a nice chicken tractor a few months ago and we decided to start using it again. He just has to add wheels to it for me to move around because it's too heavy. It's unfortunate because they love walking free range in the yard... and they are beautiful to watch in the yard. they always come running to me when I call. I plan to buy chicks in the spring to make up for what was lost and to help even out our egg production for the following year.


Why wait till spring? Unless you are way up north. If you start now, you will have laying by summer.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

The dog could be miles away by now. Lets hope it is and doesn't find it's way back. I am veryu sorry for your loss though.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, I do live up north.. too cold to get chicks now. And thank you all for your condolences!
The Dog Warden seems to think that the dog will return since it had a good taste enough to remember on on how to return back for another attack. Question is when-but we will never know:-( But chickens should be safe now after being cooped up everyday in the chicken tractor then safely led back to the barn into the coop for the evening.. which is the plan.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have about $200 to invest in a great predator deterrent and still have your chickens out on fresh soil and ranging, you can invest in electric poultry netting and a simple fence charger.

For that amount of money you can have a HUGE paddock in which to free range your chickens....164 ft of fencing with built in push in stakes at a $1 a ft. and a $30 electric fence charger will get you set up. Easily moveable to fresh graze, will shock the pee and all out of a dog, bear, ****, cat, etc.


----------

